# The WaterBuck Pump



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

To those who encouraged my efforts in designing and building a new hand pump, I thank you!

Here is a link to our new website for the WaterBuck Pump™

http://waterbuckpump.com/

.


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

It just keeps getting better. I finished setting up our new pump over my well yesterday and gave it a few pumps, and overflowed a 7 gallon pail in 30 seconds.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice ... 




And they said it couldn't be done! Glad that you proved them wrong!


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Naekid!

And thank you for fixing the link,


----------

